# FREE FOOTBALL TIP (Santa Cruz 圣塔库鲁 Figueirense 费古伦斯)



## dubekenuku (Jun 15, 2016)

FREE FOOTBALL TIP (Santa Cruz 圣塔库鲁 Figueirense 费古伦斯): freefootballtipsclub.blogspot.com


----------



## BetPetros (Jul 12, 2016)

dubekenuku said:


> FREE FOOTBALL TIP (Santa Cruz 圣塔库鲁 Figueirense 费古伦斯): freefootballtipsclub.blogspot.com


THEY ARE SCAMMERS
I HAVE SENT EMAIL TO THIS SITE BUT NEVER ANSWER OR SENT ANY TIP, MUST BE PAID TIP AND VERY CURIOUS
IF ANYBODY HAVE ANSWER PLEASE WRITE IT AND OF COURSE IF YOU HAVE THE PREDICTION BEFORE GAME


----------

